# Suggestions on broker and leverage



## lftrader (27 May 2015)

I intend to day trade GBPUSD and USDCAD utilizing a few models I have developed. I;m looking for suggestions about a reliable broker and appropriate leverage levels base don your experience.


----------



## T0BY (12 June 2015)

I recommend cTrader platform. 
Pepperstone or IC Markets have relatively decent spreads and offer cTrader.
Being able to see Market Depth from the brokers liquidity providers, better reports which contain "market snapshot", Stop Loss and Take Profit levels clearly shown in dollars and pips makes money management simpler - these are just some of the benefits of cTrader.

100:1 leverage is ample. For the pairs you're looking at I'd recommend 50:1.


----------



## AverageJoe (20 June 2015)

T0BY said:


> I recommend cTrader platform.
> Pepperstone or IC Markets have relatively decent spreads and offer cTrader.
> Being able to see Market Depth from the brokers liquidity providers, better reports which contain "market snapshot", Stop Loss and Take Profit levels clearly shown in dollars and pips makes money management simpler - these are just some of the benefits of cTrader.
> 
> 100:1 leverage is ample. For the pairs you're looking at I'd recommend 50:1.




On the contrary I recommend you getting 400/500:1, not because you want to leverage to your eye balls. Counter party risk and you want to keep as little money in your broker account. Do a google on Sonray, Man group, FXpro, and a few other that were caught recently by the Swiss fiasco.


----------



## FxWarrior77 (21 September 2015)

CFH are great if you can open with them. Otherwise locally, Invast and AxiTrader are solid options.


----------



## CFDMaster (12 February 2016)

lftrader said:


> I intend to day trade GBPUSD and USDCAD utilizing a few models I have developed. I;m looking for suggestions about a reliable broker and appropriate leverage levels base don your experience.




You will have to weight your options, there isn't a perfect broker, who have lower leverage might have higher spread or higher commission. Reliability is a good option to go with, the most reliable CFD broker in Australia is Comsec but I don't know if now they offer GBPUSD or USDCAD, I don't think so. Anyway, Australian brokers are quite regulated and quite reliable, look into ThinkForex, IronForex or even Ava trade, stay local if possible. Good luck.


----------

